# Opening a pop can (MOUTH!)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hit it RIGHT where it needed to go to make pop open.

1/4" steel with my .125 Special Revolver sling.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

That is way cool. I am interested in buying on of your BB Slingshots. Tried emailing you, but I don't think it went thru.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha thats the way to do it

well looks like i have to train my favorite bartender now how to do that ;-)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!!! And Canada Dry at that ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice shot! What was the distance?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BROOKS said:


> Nice shot! What was the distance?


Hmmm good question, I set the camera up, walked about 4-5 steps. So maybe 15-16 feet?


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Which slingshot is that? It looks like a Metro Made, what is it called? I like the thumb screws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Albinogek said:


> Which slingshot is that? It looks like a Metro Made, what is it called? I like the thumb screws.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. It's this month's first place winner.

It's the M&G 204 .125 Special.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow!!! Can't wait till have some more BB slingshots available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total over the edge on that shot..Love it..super sweet shooter... liking that shooter..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What?????

Besides being a HUGE slingshot craftsman, you're also a HECK of a marksman!!

Great shot!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW... excellent shooting! Nice lookin' frame too.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice! That tyton is out of this world cool.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Is that a Tyton Frame?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

I like the Jester as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

COOOL!!!!!!! Can you do it again?? where exactly did you hit the can????

Congrats for the SOTM!!! Superb shooter!!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> COOOL!!!!!!! Can you do it again?? where exactly did you hit the can????
> 
> Congrats for the SOTM!!! Superb shooter!!!!


I pretty much it right in the center of the can. The steel ball blew off the opening tab and the spout popped open, I was aiming for the spout!


----------

